

How I Passed CCD-410 (Cloudera Certified Developer for Hadoop) in One Month - mydpy
https://medium.com/@mydpy/how-i-passed-ccd-410-cloudera-certified-developer-for-hadoop-in-one-month-661bc844139a

======
mydpy
If anyone wants to discuss, I wrote this blog post.

